# [Access] In einer Abfrage Zellen mit 0 füllen



## Der nette Mann (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine Abfrage in Access gemacht, welche sich aus 3 Tabellen zusammensetzt. Das ganze ist eine Kreuztabellenabfrage. Jetzt hab ich ein Feld, das Werte aus einer tabelle holt und diese als Spaltenüberschriften anzeigt. Es stehen aber nicht in jeder Spalte zu jeder Position ein Wert und deshalb sind viele Null-Werte drin. 

Ich hätte jetzt gerne , dass in alle Felder, die nicht gefüllt sind automatisch eine 0 geschrieben wird. Wie kann man sowas machen, ohne eine weitere bfrage zwischenzuschalten

Danke 

Der nette Mann


----------



## Der nette Mann (13. Januar 2005)

Ich hab's rausgefunden. Es gibt eine Funktion, die Nullwerte ändert und zwar wie folgt


```
NZ(Summe(wert);0)
```

oder SQL


```
nz(sum(wert),0)
```

Gruß

Der nette Mann


----------

